# How to get the password of the WiFi I am connected to?



## Nipun (Jul 30, 2014)

The IT guys of the university connected my laptop to the WiFi network but I do not know the password. This means that I cannot connect my phone with the WiFi nor can I disconnect it from my laptop. Is there any way I can get to know what the password is?

I'm on Windows 8.

PS: Mods please move this thread to networking if that's the more appropriate area for this query.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 30, 2014)

you can create a hotspot on your laptop if you want to get your phone connected.


----------



## hsr (Jul 30, 2014)

^that's not what he meant 

Manage wireless network profiles - Windows Help

Open up Command Prompt (or PowerShell) in administrator mode (just type in cmd at start, right click and run as admin) and fire this

```
netsh wlan show profile name=“Your_University_Wifi_network_name” key=clear
```
p.s. with the quotes this time  and if you can't find the name properly type in _netsh wlan show profiles_ to get a list of networks you've connected to.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks,  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]! 

I still don't have wifi in hostel...


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 1, 2014)

you could also find the password via GUI  by right clicking on the network and then select connection  properties and under security tab just enable show character check box ... 
You could refer here Wireless Network Security Key - Find in Windows 8


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 1, 2014)

if you want to know what is password then... right click on that wifi network> properties> show characters 

*i.imgur.com/Ssv0W4D.png

- - - Updated - - -

However you may not be able to connect Wifi from phone if they have MAC filtering enabled. 
Anyone know what can I do in that case?


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 1, 2014)

Change your Mac


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 1, 2014)

Change it to the number which is allowed


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 3, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Change your Mac





rohitshubham said:


> Change it to the number which is allowed



Nice trick! Thanks


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 3, 2014)

^^why the facepalm bro??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2014)

^May be because upon changing the MAC address, both devices won't work together at a time.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah they won't ... Depends on the router


----------

